# hgvc craigendarroch  scotland



## alexb (Jan 26, 2007)

i have been offered a 2 bedroom unit week 8 $2000 at the craigendarroch
i have been told this is a red week will this trade well on ii


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2007)

According to the chart in the HGVC advice article week 8 is gold season therefore a 2 bd in gold would be worth 5000 HGVC points. Getting 5000 pts for less than 2000 pounds is a good deal for $2000 USD is a steal.

As you said, is one of a handful of Hilton TS which are dual affiliated. So you can trade with both II and RCI. But, IMHO the best use of the TS is to do internal trading with HGVC.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 29, 2007)

Beware of the very high maintenace fees and exchange rate currently.

Not positive but I believe their maintenace fee is over $900 for that unit


----------



## Blues (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a 2 BR gold Craigendarroch.  Yes, due to the weakness of the dollar, the maint fees are pretty high -- currently around $850-900, IIRC.  But still, at 5000 points for $2000, that's a super steal.  Alexb, if you don't want the unit, contact me.  I'll take it at that price.


----------



## VVTrader (Jan 30, 2007)

Remember there is a $399 fee for joining HGVC but at that rate you're still paying  less than 50 cents a point while people on ebay are paying $1-$2 a point for HGVC points.  

Maintenance high!

I ended up buying at a similar price per point about 2 months ago.  I thought it was a steal.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 31, 2007)

VV Trader said:
			
		

> Remember there is a $399 fee for joining HGVC



What do you mean, join HGVC? I thought that as a member of HIGVC, you don't need to be a member of HGVC too. Are you saying that to access HGVC resorts that HIGVC members must also join HGVC?

Can you outline the differences between being a member of HGVC vs HIGVC?


----------



## alexb (Jan 31, 2007)

i have found a 3 bedroom week 11 for sale for $6000 would this trade better
than the 2 bedroom points wise and with ii .
it is 3 times the price of the 2 bedroom


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 31, 2007)

alexb said:


> i have found a 3 bedroom week 11 for sale for $6000 would this trade better than the 2 bedroom points wise and with II .
> 
> it is 3 times the price of the 2 bedroom


For 3 times the price you'll get a unit which trades 10% better but maybe worst. ( it may trade worse because if you're trading a 3 bd for 3 bd. There are so few 3 bd units that it may be impossible to trade for a 3 bd unit.)


----------



## myip (Feb 1, 2007)

alexb said:


> i have found a 3 bedroom week 11 for sale for $6000 would this trade better
> than the 2 bedroom points wise and with ii .
> it is 3 times the price of the 2 bedroom


what are you planning to do with it?  Are you convert to HGVC points?  If so, 3 bedroom only worth 5800 hGVC points.


----------



## alexb (Feb 1, 2007)

my main plan would be to use to exchange on ii


----------



## myip (Feb 1, 2007)

If exchanging for II, there are a lot better resort and cheaper maintenance fees.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 1, 2007)

myip said:


> If exchanging for II, there are a lot better resort and cheaper maintenance fees.



I agree as well. If you're planning on using this just for II trading, I think the're are better values. 


The best thing about this resort is that you have the best of both worlds. A HIGVC resort, so you can use the HGVC resorts, use HGVC's great RCI trading power AND use II for those TS's which don't trrade with RCI.  IMHO, I'd plan on using all three of this resorts options.


----------



## VVTrader (Feb 1, 2007)

*higvc is affiliate status*

Bill,

It's my belief that  buying a Craiggendarroch or any of the Higvc properties you would need to buy into HGVC just like purchasing a Hilton affiliate would.

The quote below is from the Higvc website:

 "Time ownership with Hilton International offers a wide range of special benefits - including the opportunity to join Hilton Grand Vacations Club, one of the world's leading holiday exchange programmes."

Joe Van


----------



## myip (Feb 2, 2007)

VVTrader said:


> Bill,
> 
> It's my belief that  buying a Craiggendarroch or any of the Higvc properties you would need to buy into HGVC just like purchasing a Hilton affiliate would.
> 
> ...


You do have to pay to join HGVC unless you are already HGVC member.  They will just add the unit to the membership.


----------

